# R.I.P Kevin Duckworth



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Boo, I just heard he passed... that sucks!


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw man 

R.I.P Kevin.

I hope the regular jerks on the forum don't disrespect this thread like they do every other R.I.P thread.

http://www.portlandtrailbloggers.com/archives/397/kevin-duckworth-1964-2008-rip/


----------



## austinpowers (Jun 29, 2006)

blue32 said:


> Boo, I just heard he passed... that sucks!


WOW, How sad!! I just heard it on the news as well. Best wishes to his family.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Awful, awful news. Kevin was always the nicest Blazer I ever had the pleasure to meet. 

He will be missed.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

I also just hear this on the radio. WOW.. Thruly a great loss for the Blazers family. R.I.P. Duck.. You'll be greatly missed


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

How very sad. What did he die from? I know he was tremendously overweight. If he died from natural causes, I can't help but think that was a contributing factor.


----------



## audienorrisatomicdog (Feb 13, 2007)

ive never been more sad about the passing of someone i didnt know personally. 

r.i.p. big guy!

whats a duckworth? more than a berry!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Here's a news blurb....



> LINCOLN CITY, Ore. -- Former Portland Trail Blazer Kevin Duckworth has died.
> 
> The Lincoln County Sheriff's Office confirmed that Duckworth, 44, died Monday in the town of Kernville near the coastal town of Lincoln City.
> 
> ...


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Sad day for Blazer fans. R.I.P. Big Duck. :sad:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

R.i.p.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

It has to be from his weight. I bet a heart attack.

The Duck will be missed.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Very sad day. R.I.P. Big Duck!


----------



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

Very sad news, what a class guy and great Blazer. My thoughts and prayers go out to his friends and family.

R.I.P. Kevin Duckworth


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

****!!!!!!!! 

Kevin Duckworth is one of my all time favorite Blazers. Just the nicest man in the world.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Terrible news. Absolutely terrible. It's sad to think that it takes a person's death to really appreciate what they brought to the table as far as class, graciousness, and heart. Duck fought a lot of personal demons in his short time on this Earth, but handled them with determination. I hope that he's found the perfect fishing hole up in the sky, and can be at peace after leaving a body behind that just didn't want to cooperate with him most of the time.

My memories of Kevin are kinda sporadic (amazing, since I seem to have everything else about the entire history of the team burned into my permanent data banks). I remember him stepping up to the plate after Sam Bowie and Steve Johnson went down with injuries in the 1988 season, and becoming an All-Star. I also remember him being an unsung hero in the 1990 and 1991 playoff runs, and especially in the Pacific Division clinching win vs. the Lakers in 92 (we've all seen the video of Terry Porter fanning Kevin with a towel... Duckworth was destroying Vlade Divac that day).

A very sad day.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

My time as a fan was cultivated during Duckworth's time in Portland. I remember one of the earliest memories I have of that "team", was how Walter Berry and Ronny Murphy were such *** clowns, and that they traded Walter for this "heavy 2nd round pick" with a funny last name. 


I also remember one of his earliest games in Portland, where he dove on the floor (on top of someone else, I don't remember who) and wrestled for the ball. I remember him getting a really loud cheer for that. I also remember the fad that Blazer fans came up with later in his first year and second year, and used "duck" calls during the games to show their appreciate for "the Duck". I still have mine. 

Now Duckworth and Herm can brag about the Blazers and the fans to all the guys upstairs.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

www.trailblazers.com



> BLAZERS GREAT KEVIN DUCKWORTH, TWO-TIME ALL-STAR, DIES
> 
> “Duck” starred for two-time Western Conference Champs
> 
> ...


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I kind of feel like I've just been gut punched.

I was really pleased to hear that the team had been using Duck and Kersey as "ambassadors" for the team -- going around the state running clinics for kids, etc. Best wishes to his family, and I'll raise a glass to his memory. A truly class guy that you couldn't help but root for.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

A class act in everything he did - god bless him and his family. He was an important part of those great teams and chose to be an important part of the community as well. 00 will always be a fond memory for me.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Duck was a true Trail Blazer. He'll be missed. 

RIP BIG FELLA!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I think it would be cool if Oden or Joel wore #00 for a game this season to honor Kevin.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

B_&_B said:


> I think it would be cool if Oden or Joel wore #00 for a game this season to honor Kevin.


Are players/teams allowed to do that?

RIP Duck


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

I'll remember how much fun he seemed to have on the court and that innocent, goofy smile he would flash. A Blazer who decided to make Portland his permanent home .

RIP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

PapaG said:


> I'll remember how much fun he seemed to have on the court and that innocent, goofy smile he would flash. *A Blazer who decided to make Portland his permanent home .*
> 
> RIP


I know it might be corny, but that's one of the best things about Duckworth. He became one of us (as Oregonians) and loved the area. It's a sad day for both Blazer fans and Oregonians. One of the family is gone.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I remember meeting Duck at Washington Square in the summer after he won MIP. He was just so nice and down to earth. Just a very humble and likable guy.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

The guys on 95.5 The Game this morning opined that the Blazers could adopt a "Double Zero" patch on their uniforms for this season.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I remember watching the playoff game on TV when Duckworth came out with the injured hand, determined to lead the Blazers to victory. Duck, you were a class act, a great guy, and a model for what we need in community-based players.

We're gonna miss you...RIP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I tried to find a clip of him coming into the court for game 7 against the Spurs, but I did find this video.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vUAXLjO5aBQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vUAXLjO5aBQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

R.I.P Duckworth you will be truly missed.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

You will be missed Duck.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

RIP. I loved that guy. He was so sweet and sensitive -- kind of a big teddy bear, with feelings to match. When the fans loved him, he played all-star basketball. When they didn't, he bruised easily. He was *human*, and someone any kid (like me) could identify with. 

I *loved* his sweet little duck-hook and soft, soft, 10' jumper.

00, you will be missed.

iWatas


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Rest in peace, big man. Rest in peace.

:sad:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Man this is sad to see. Still so young. He will be missed.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

My heart sank when I heard. RIP, Duck.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Very sad news.

R.I.P. Duckworth.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow, first Todd Doxey now Big Duck.
Man, I couldn't believe me eyes when I saw this just now. I am really sad and it hasn't realized that I will never see him at a game again. The only memories I have are of old tapes of him doing his thing.
From stories, I have heard he was genuine and a really good guy, very nice. He even came back to do some PR work and loved Portland so much he decided to make it his permanent home.
I REALLY hope we honor him like Boston did Red, although the accomplishments do not measure up. A "00" banner in the rafters or "00" patch on the jerseys or on the court.

Damn, sad sad day. I hope he looks down upon us this season and seasons to come.
R.I.P. Big Duck You Will Be Missed!


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

Duck was one of my all-time faves.

I have hung his jersey and warmups in the front window this morning in honor of him.

I don't think he deserves to have his jersey retired, but the Blazers should make a ring of honor for players like Duck. I like the idea of naming their community service award for him.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't agree that Kevin should have his number retired... I think that the Blazers have retired far too many jerseys as it is (Lloyd Neal? Geoff Petrie?), but there's a little used banner in the Rose Garden called the "Blazer Hall Of Fame", where Harry Glickman and players that have contributed, but not enough for a number retire. That's where I believe Duck belongs.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

nikolokolus said:


> I kind of feel like I've just been gut punched.
> 
> I was really pleased to hear that the team had been using Duck and Kersey as "ambassadors" for the team -- going around the state running clinics for kids, etc. Best wishes to his family, and I'll raise a glass to his memory. A truly class guy that you couldn't help but root for.


absolutely agree, especially with the first part.



> I know it might be corny, but that's one of the best things about Duckworth. He became one of us (as Oregonians) and loved the area. It's a sad day for both Blazer fans and Oregonians. One of the family is gone.


agreed here, too.

As a father's day gift this year, I got a set of Blazer (drinking) glasses.
One of my kids says the Duckworth glass is his favorite - it is the coolest. I'll be thinking of the Duck with fondness during dinners now. Here's to you Kevin Duckworth, cheers. :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> I remember watching the playoff game on TV when Duckworth came out with the injured hand, determined to lead the Blazers to victory. Duck, you were a class act, a great guy, and a model for what we need in community-based players.
> 
> We're gonna miss you...RIP


That's one of my fondest memories too. We didn't know if he was going to play and really needed him. He came out of the locker room with a cast on his wrist/thumb and the fans went crazy cheering for him. 

I met him at the Chicken Bar in Beaverton years ago (early 90s). He was leaning on the counter ordering when I walked in and it took me a few seconds to realize is was Duck. I just thought, wow, that guy is really big! That team was so much a part of our community and so beloved by the fans you felt like you knew them. He turned and looked at me and I said, "Hi" (like I knew him). He smiled and leaned toward me and said, "How ya doing?" I was so star struck I forgot how to speak. A few weeks later I was walking by the Chicken Bar again. Duck was sitting at the window counter eating his lunch. I glanced over and he gave me a big grin and a wave. I swear he recognized me. He was amazingly approachable and friendly. He's contributed to the team, city, and fans both on the court and off. Truly a class act.

I like the idea of a "00 or "Duck" black band on the uniforms this season and, because Duck loved children, I'd like to see the Blazers name a section after him and give the tickets to underprivileged kids. I think Duck would've loved the idea. 

R.I.P. Duck


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

So sad. . . Kevin Duckworth represents some of my earliest memories of falling in love with the Blazers. He was a total class act and a genuinely good person. Heart of gold. He will be missed.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

The good ol' days....


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Just saw the awful news and had to come over here to post a comment. He was a very endearing person and player. It is a shame that he is gone at such a young age. I loved the fact that he was back in the Blazer family doing PR work. He connected so easily with the fans. RIP Duck, RIP.

On a side note, this has to be devastating for Brian Wheeler. He just had the lap band procedure in an effort to get his weight under control. Hopefully he will be fine. I have listened to a couple of interviews with him since he had the procedure done and he is really fighing the mental part of the procedure. Here's to hoping he will come through this fine.


----------



## SixPack (May 23, 2007)

You will forever be missed Duck. Today we lost a very important member of the Blazer family. RIP Duck, you have touched so many peoples lives, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

terrible news. R.I.P. big guy.:sadbanana:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Rest in peace Duck.. this is sad, and the guy gave his life to the Blazer organization. I grew up right around the time Duckworth was coming in so my earliest memories are of 00 playing for us. RIP Duck, you'll be missed man..

I remember whenever he'd be introduced in the starting lineups in the MC..
"At center, 7-foot from Eastern Illinois.. double '0'.. The Duck.. Kevin Duckworth!"


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

R.I.P. Duck! You will be missed. On a side note, I can't say enough how proud I am of Wheelz to take that step. That has to be one of the toughest things he has ever done. Good luck to him.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Throw it down big man!


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

:jawdrop: Damn, thats all I can really think to say is damn. R.I.P. Duck and you will be very missed!


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow... sad news. I was looking on youtube and I couldn't find this footage, but about a year or two ago on some local morning news/variety type show, maybe Good Day Oregon or something like that, Duckworth, Drexler, Kersey (and maybe Porter) were on together. Duckworth was very talkative and very funny. He also talked about his weight. If someone could find and post, that would be great. Anyway, he seemed to have a very energetic lively personality and I am sad to see him gone. RIP Duckworth.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Rest Well Big 00 may you fish the river of life.

One of my childhood heroes is gone, pretty rough. 

A banner with his name for his work off the court and 00 on the uniform for on the court.

Rest well big guy. Rest well.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Zybot said:


> Wow... sad news. I was looking on youtube and I couldn't find this footage, but about a year or two ago on some local morning news/variety type show, maybe Good Day Oregon or something like that, Duckworth, Drexler, Kersey (and maybe Porter) were on together. Duckworth was very talkative and very funny. He also talked about his weight. If someone could find and post, that would be great. Anyway, he seemed to have a very energetic lively personality and I am sad to see him gone. RIP Duckworth.


Here is a link to the video if you are interested. Cliff Robinson and not Porter was the 4th Blazer


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Zybot said:


> Here is a link to the video if you are interested. Cliff Robinson and not Porter was the 4th Blazer


I don't think that's the whole video, I seem to remember Duckworth talking a lot more, maybe there was a 2nd segment. Anyway -- I am going to quit talking to myself now. :whistling:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Zybot said:


> Here is a link to the video if you are interested. Cliff Robinson and not Porter was the 4th Blazer


Thanks for the posting that video, that actually made my day right there to see it. Good stuff.

If anyone else has got a video with the guys talking about the good ol' days and Duck there, please post.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> Thanks for the posting that video, that actually made my day right there to see it. Good stuff.
> 
> If anyone else has got a video with the guys talking about the good ol' days and Duck there, please post.


Yes -- that would be great. The video I posted was from 11/13/07 I guess. Here is a better link (you can rewind and don't have to watch the ads).


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh man! He is the one player from the 80's Blazers that I truly remember playing. He was a beast! RIP to him. Damn this makes me feel old. Players in the 80's shouldnt be dying from "natural causes".


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Thank you, Kevin, for making my childhood a little brighter, and goodbye.



Ed O.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

God, what sad news. He was so young! Condolences to his entire family, including the four-legged members (Duck was a great animal lover.)

He was the first Blazer I ever got an autograph from, back in 1990. I remember him in the 92 playoffs, winning a huge game against Utah in the WCF. The Jazz fans held signs "What is a Duck worth?" and in response Blazers fans held signs back in Portland "Game Six". And remember that nationally televised game late in the 92 season? Clyde had called out Duck for not contributing as he should. A long interview with Duck was shown at halftime on the first half of a TNT doubleheader (the Blazers were the second game in the doubleheader). While the interview was on the air, Duck went onto the floor to shoot because he did not want to be in the room when his teammates watched. He questioned whether they even wanted him on the team. I can't remember who the Blazers played that day, but Terry Porter and others made a point of feeding Duck at every opportunity. He scored something like 30 points, left late with the game decided to a huge ovation, and the announcer said no question, they want Duck in Portland.

It's been noted on the board that some fans, or should I say "fans", have to have someone to hate. Not legit criticism of errors but always a scapegoat. Well, Duck was sure that scapegoat. He was blamed for not beating LA in 1991, not beating the Bulls in 1992. He was a super sensitive guy, unlike most athletes with huge egos (even when they screw up). It became a vicious cycle. He would be upset over people dumping on him, so he'd overeat, get slower and fatter, get dumped on more...

And while I do love Chris Dudley, and no doubt Duds looks better in a swimsuit than Duck did, Duck was dumped for not playing enough D for Duds who was about as one dimensional a player as there is. No knock on Dudley, he did the best he could with the talent he had, but the Blazers always played 4 on 5 when on offense.

One of my favorite Duck memories was a game at Golden State. I had a seat right by the Blazers bench and they were just killing the Warriors. Late in the game a lot of the GSW fans had left. The PA announcer, apparently trying to pump up the remaining crowd, played the old Beach Boys song "Do You Love Me?". The Warriors fans sat on their hands, but every time the singer asked "Do you love me?" I would jump up, wave my Blazers pennant and scream "yes!". Duck turned around with a big grin and waved at me.

In the end, he was a second round draft pick who became a two time all star and played in the finals. Not a bad career.

Rest in peace, big guy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Thank you, Kevin, for making my childhood a little brighter, and goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed O.


Very poignant Ed. There's one thing that those guys have in common with a lot of us. Duck, Buck, TP, Jerome and Clyde all played a role in our childhoods in one way or another. Some in person, some in the minds and imaginations of little children as we heard Duckworth "climb the golden ladder". Or came out from the tunnel in game 7 of the semis in 1990 to a thunderous ovation that if you were there, I'm sure you could still hear if you close your eyes. Or sank a clutch "Duck hook". 

For that I will eternally be thankful that he was here, even if he never personally met me. Those guys kept me up late at night, along with Bill, and brought together the city in a common quest. That act isn't something that I throw out casually. They have played a part in my love for this team and helped create my love the city as much as I do. 

I don't think enough can be said of those guys, especially Duck. Like Crandc said (and btw, welcome back)..Duckworth was a scapegoat. But I loved his effort, and his personality. I didn't blame him for the loss in 91, I blamed that on Floppy (and I hated what he did to Duckworth). 

Duckworth was a good basketball player and an even better representative of the Blazers, Oregon and an example of what is right about humanity. I know that might sound like hyperbole, but Duckworth was a great man. There's a reason why fans embraced him years after he left, and loved to see him in person. There's a reason why if I, as a 30 something adult, would actually feel like a little kid if I saw Duckworth (or Kersey, or Porter, etc) in person, and wouldn't feel that way if I saw someone from the 00 teams or the current team.

There's a reason why we collectively feel like we got punched in the gut today. I know we'd be sad if a recent Blazer died, but I don't think we'd feel the loss like we do now. I think some of that obviously has to do with how a fair amount of us grew up on that incarnation of "Blazermania", but I think it has as much to do with Duckworth as a man.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

From my Niece, who live next to Duck.

A typical recollection:



> We've been getting phone calls all morning and he did still live on our street. We had just seen him on Friday, and he was heading home to Chicago as soon as the workshop was finished, to visis his Mom. It's really awful, but he had a family history of heart problems and had been in the Hospital last year with issues. His Dad and cousins died at young ages as well.
> 
> They are saying that he was with his fiance, and while he and Paula have been together a long time, it's been pretty off and on. And they've talked about "their" kids, the children are Paula's. Kevin loved them, but they weren't his. Infact he had one child that died of SIDS shortly before _______ (our youngest daughter) was born.
> 
> ...


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm one of the ones that blamed Duck for our loss to the Lakers in the 91 playoffs. I feel bad about that now. I really loved the guy.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

crandc said:


> In the end, he was a second round draft pick who became a two time all star and played in the finals. Not a bad career.


Actually, Duckworth was more.

I've had a theory that Duckworth was actually the key to all of the championship runs, which is why I have always been confounded by him being used as the scapegoat.

Here's the theory:
Without Duckworth (literally) working his a** off and improving in a huge way, we can't trade Bowie for Buck Williams. Without Buck, no finals appearances. Duckworth's hard work, combined with a moderately healthly year from Bowie allowed us to make the trade that in my mind was key.

Any thoughts?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3ZuJIr_uW3M&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3ZuJIr_uW3M&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^thats just gay


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3ZuJIr_uW3M&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3ZuJIr_uW3M&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Little known fact, B&B. That song is actually called "Good Riddance" :no:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

If you go to Blazers.com, this page come sup http://www.nba.com/blazers/duckworth.html


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> Little known fact, B&B. That song is actually called "Good Riddance" :no:


Why is that a "little known fact"? I personally have always known that.

I think its a great song for anyone who's lost someone close to them. A few weeks after this song came out, a close friend of mine was killed by a drunk driver. We played this song at his funeral and I think of him every time I hear it.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

When will it be released what actually happened? It seems weird that it hasn't been released yet.


----------



## gregoden52 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sad day for blazers fans...

I'm glad to see such coverage though.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> When will it be released what actually happened? It seems weird that it hasn't been released yet.


The Game has been reporting "cardiac arrest" (spelling?) as the cause.


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

Rest in peace man. I was too young to see him play, but he's always seemed like a nice guy.

One thing that has been bothering me about this whole thing though. I saw him this past season and he was tremendously obese. As you can tell from some of the recent pictures in this thread, he was walking around like a human time bomb. Furthermore, he frequently eats out around portland, reportedly consuming massive quantities of food.

Didn't anyone close to him tell him to get healthier? The man must have been over 375 pounds. I would have hoped his wife or family would have the concern for his health to get him back on the right track. Again, this is a terrible loss, but also one that could have been avoided, and furthermore, one that, while sad, is not very surprising. Being that big is something of a death wish.

Condolences to his family.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

RIP big guy. Thanks for the many good memories.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

This is my tribute to "The One That Stayed".


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Freshtown said:


> Rest in peace man. I was too young to see him play, but he's always seemed like a nice guy.
> 
> One thing that has been bothering me about this whole thing though. I saw him this past season and he was tremendously obese. As you can tell from some of the recent pictures in this thread, he was walking around like a human time bomb. *Furthermore, he frequently eats out around portland, reportedly consuming massive quantities of food.
> 
> ...


The guy struggled with his weight his whole life; being overweight was nothing new. And in Duck's case I imagin his overeating can be likened to what drug abuse or alcohol abuse is for some people -- I highly doubt he was unaware of the health risks, and I imagine those close to him would have preferred him to eat in moderation. Whatever the case it's too late to lament his torments and demons and we'd probably all be better served to try and remember him for his positive qualities (which IMO far outstrip anything negative one might say about the man).


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

And no one knows what attempts he made to lose weight in the past. People see him and a lot assume he didn't try, that most likely is false. Most addictions you can go cold turkey, and usually you have to, but with food you can't do that. I use to smoke 3.5 packs of cigs a day. It was the hardest habit I've ever had to quit, but I could only do it by cold turkey. If I had to smoke a few cigs a day I'd be right back up to 3.5 packs. I might be able to do it for a bit, but eventually I'd be right back up there and it's the same with a lot of people with food.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Ah man. So sad! Duck was an awesome player, very underrated given he was the anchor against such great competition back in the late 80's and early 90's. Very much a centerpiece of all that was Rip City. His game and personality were a major reason I spent and still spend so much time following the Blazers and basketball in general. Unsung, gentle, kind hearted guys like Duck are what make the world goes round.

I have been absolutely stunned by how many people thought so kindly of Duck. I wonder if he knew how many people thought he was such a great man. R.I.P. Duck.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I never really got the chance to see him play since I didn't follow hoops that much when I was a kid, but many people have spoken so fondly of him and one thing I did get to witness was all of the community service he did.

Him and his family will be in my prayers and it's sad to see a fixture of our Blazer community go before his time. He'll be missed.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I had the privilege to meet Duck a couple times. I even have a picture of him during shoot around before a game and he signed it DUCK 00. He was a great person and will be missed.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

R.I.P. The DUCK

pretty sad about this all since I heard. one of the good ones. I had his BP Fishing poster in my room for much of my young adult life.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

appraently he did die of a heart attack and we will all miss him won't we, he was a 2 time all star and the starting center on our 2 western conference championship squads in 90 and 92 and he will be sorely missed in rip city, 

RIP duck


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Kevin will be missed.

When I was 5, my Dad took me to my first Blazers game. Afterward, we waited for players to sign autographs. Kevin came out with his bags and said, "All these kids! I don't have time for autographs!" He threw his bags into his car and got in.

About two seconds later, he got out with a smile on his face and signed for anyone and everyone.

He might not have won a ring, but he was really a champion.

R.I.P. Kevin.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

RIP Duck. I'll never forget him running out that tunnel with the cast on his hand for Game 7 against the Spurs in 1990. I was an 11-year-old kid and somehow my mom had got us tickets for that game and I was right down there by the tunnel, and I think I saw him coming before most people knew what was going on and I just started cheering my head off. Might be my favorite Blazer memory ever. 

SR


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

To Kevin, the pride and joy of Thornton, you will be missed.

Best wishes from Chi-Town!


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Nice highlights on NBA.com. He blocks some shots! Sweet spin move on Mark Eaton. Good stuff.

crandc! Where've you been?


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

The official cause of death was heart failure brought on by hypertension.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Just FYI: on Monday, former NBA player Wayman Tisdale (also 44) lost his leg to bone cancer. 

Best wishes to Tisdale and his family as well.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Duck was one of those players I would rag on and curse at. When I was around another Blazer fan who said anything bad about him I got real defensive. RIP KD.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

A tip of the cap to a great big man with an even bigger heart.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Not a Blazer fan, but it's sad nonetheless...

_"And when I'm gone, just carry on, don't mourn
Rejoice every time you hear the sound of my voice
Just know that I'm looking down on you smiling
And I didn't feel a thing, So baby don't feel my pain
Just smile back"_

R.I.P Duck

Ironically, the guy in my sig also died of a heart attack :frown:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Don't know if it was posted yet.. but here's blazers.com video tribute to Duck

<object classid=clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000 codebase=http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,0,0 width=430 height=400 id=embeddable_player><param name=allowFullScreen value=true /><param name=movie value=http://www.nba.com/media/blazers/duckworth_tribute.swf /><param name=quality value=high /><param name=bgcolor value=#000000 /><param name=FlashVars value=xmlfile=http://www.nba.com/blazers/kevin.xml /><embed src=http://www.nba.com/media/blazers/duckworth_tribute.swf quality=high bgcolor=#000000 width=430 height=400 name=embeddable_player align=middle allowScriptAccess=sameDomain allowFullScreen=true type=application/x-shockwave-flash pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer flashvars=xmlfile=http://www.nba.com/blazers/kevin.xml /></object>


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Duck's death hit me hard. I spent a lot of time these past few days thinking about it and wondering why I felt such overwhelming saddness. That Blazer team in the late 80s/early 90s made such an impression on me. I was 11 and basketball was my life. Played it when I got home from school with buddies and didn't stop playing until I couldn't see the hoop any longer. I love the sport. I admired those that could play it at a high level. The Blazers, a team made up of real good guys, was something of an underdog when compared to the dominant Lakers, Pistons, and Bulls. I always felt that only us Oregonians truly believed that this was a special team. It was us against the world. I sort of identified with those guys. I knew, even at that young age that I wasn't as gifted as my taller and more talented buddies. I got by with hustle and not giving up on plays. Seeing the Blazers pull off those miracle runs season after season made me believe in myself and that there was something "good" in the world. At that age I was probably grappling with the fact that there was were true evils in the world and that sometimes life just wasn't fair. Who knows really. The Blazers were my escape. Duck was the embodiment of the "underdog". Hearing all of these stories yesterday about what a good person he was, just makes me appreciate the person he was, despite any personal demons he apparently had with food. It's a shame that Portland, the city and the Blazers, didn't do more to recognize his contributions to the team and the community. We lost a truly great Oregonian.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

He was shown in a video cast with Joe from KGW taped Nov 11, 2007 (Sports Sunday) that has Kevin mentioning when you move to Oregon you just get fat (chuckling).
Hmm. Sounds like from his autopsy report Kevin didn't follow up with his medications or listen to his doctors about his health. 


> A combination of hearth disease and high blood pressure produced an enlargement of his heart, which Dr. Lewman concluded had been "failing for some time."


High blood pressure is treatable with pills and watching what you eat. 
Congestive heart failure is treatable.
http://heart-disease.health-cares.net/congestive-heart-failure-prevention.php
I am not trying to be too harsh on the great man, but for someone who loved kids, had a great personality with people he should have watched his own health more closely.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Nate Dogg said:


> I am not trying to be too harsh on the great man, but for someone who loved kids, had a great personality with people he should have watched his own health more closely.


Careful where you go. Those whose behavior leads them to contract AIDS also could have modified their behavior, yet we avoid criticizing dangerous drug or sexual behavior. And as others have pointed out, unlike a sexual or drug addiction, it is impossible to go cold turkey on food. So arguably those who use heroin or engage in promiscuous and/or dangerous sex acts are MORE reprehensible than someone who overeats.

iWatas


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

True: But for a role model for kids, he probably should have told the kids that exercise generally improves your self esteem about yourself. Its too bad that he didn't apply these morals to himself when he had a great attitude towards everyone.
At least ESPN did a respectable coverage on him for his career.


----------

